# Grazing/small yard wanted for two horses - Dartmoor, Devon



## Dionne.b (16 January 2014)

Hi. My husband and I are looking for grazing to rent for two well behaved barefoot geldings who live out 24/7. A field shelter and/or stable would be a bonus although not essential, but we would like to be able to put up a 10' by 12' wooden shed for storage if possible. Easy access to Dartmoor required, preferred areas Shaugh Prior, Wotter, Cadover, Lovaton, Yelverton, Clearbrook, Roborough Down etc.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (16 January 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum.  I don't know a phone number but 1000 Peak Hill might suit you, through Yelverton and keep on going past the turning to Dousland and just before the cattlegrid there is a turning on the right wooden gate and the track splits immediately - take the upper one.  There are a few stables there and paddocks, not sure if they have any liveries as I haven't been there for about a year.


----------



## Dionne.b (16 January 2014)

Is that at Peak Hill Farm?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 January 2014)

Sorry, no idea. The sign at the gate says 1000 Peak Hill.


----------



## trotter259 (9 September 2014)

Did you find anywhere?

I am on the search for my 17.1hh gelding in those areas.


----------



## mightymammoth (13 September 2014)

are you on facebook? There's a couple of good groups for livery in devon on there


----------



## Thezoosmum (25 September 2014)

trotter259 said:



			Did you find anywhere?

I am on the search for my 17.1hh gelding in those areas.
		
Click to expand...



I am also looking in the area for 2 geldings. MUST have winter turnout.


----------



## kez81 (20 October 2014)

Hi if you are looking for grazing in Yelverton area, I have space for two geldings. Quiet private farm with just my self and one other livery. Stables and all year grazing ( proper grazing with grass not weeds!) DIY but some services may be available from November. Pm me for more info.


----------



## Thezoosmum (20 October 2014)

Thanks all for your replies.  Didnt realise anyone had responded. Have now managed to find livery. Thank you


----------



## neddy man (20 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------

